# Love my new Kool Pup Dryer



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

As some of you may have seen on a recent thread by Marisa (Obi's Mom) we were lucky enough to meet Chris Christensen at the recent Dog Show in Ventura Ca. For the longest time I have been wanting the Chris Christensen Kool Pup Dryer. Well, I made that purchase last weekend, and Chris generously added a carrying case gratis! Today was bath day at our house and my first try with the new dryer. I want to share with all of you that this dryer ROCKS! I loved it! It drys fast, and so gentle. And it gets the hair really straight. It is cool and has variable speed. So glad I got this and would recommend it to anyone who is in the market for a good dryer! Now I just wish I bought the support arm (Aastha was smart and bought both!). My support arm is too stiff, and not easy to manipulate. But overall, completely 100% satisfaction with this product! Here are some pics of the dryer and Frank and Truff


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is the dryer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Posting one at a time. For some reason I can't get multiples to post


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Agreed, this dryer is great! Gustave's hair feels so soft. Thank you for buying it. It totally pushed me over the edge and convinced me to get it too. You are an enabler! :innocent:

Frank and Truffs look SOOO cute. I love them!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> Agreed, this dryer is great! Gustave's hair feels so soft. Thank you for buying it. It totally pushed me over the edge and convinced me to get it too. You are an enabler! :innocent:
> 
> Frank and Truffs look SOOO cute. I love them!


I am a shopping enabler! I admit it. Glad you love this dryer too! I had been using a regular hand dryer....no comparison!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

They look great! Glad you love it!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow his hair looks nice!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been looking at dryers and was concerned about the noise. If this is not too loud this might be what I need. I have the table and the third arm, but it still takes a long time to dry mine with a hand held. Thanks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So it blows cool air? Will that be ok in the winter months??? I've seen them at the shows...that thought about it...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> So it blows cool air? Will that be ok in the winter months??? I've seen them at the shows...that thought about it...


Pat, it blows air at room temperature. Although some forums said it gets warmer after you switch it on. For that reason I switch it on right after their bath. I hold them in a towel for about 10 minutes and then clean their ears. That means the dryer is on for about 10-15 minutes before I get started. In winters, as long as your home is at a good temperature, the dryer shouldn't be a problem.

eta - some people said they switch on their human hair dryer and put it on the table for heat while using this for the actual drying.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> I have been looking at dryers and was concerned about the noise. If this is not too loud this might be what I need. I have the table and the third arm, but it still takes a long time to dry mine with a hand held. Thanks!


It's not loud at all. I didn't need to use anywhere near the full force of the dryer to get Truffles dry, and she has a super think coat. 



The A Team said:


> So it blows cool air? Will that be ok in the winter months??? I've seen them at the shows...that thought about it...


It't not cold. It's room temp. If you are inside drying it would be fine.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Kmarie said:


> Wow his hair looks nice!


Thanks! The dryer made it nice and straight and still fluffy!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been looking at that dryer and was hoping that a Chris Christensen vendor would have been at Nationals so i could check it out better and also purchase the third arm. I had a stand dryer and it was nice with the hands free, but it was so loud and i wanted to be able to move the nozzle better. This might be the dryer for me and if you didn't have to use full force to get Truffles dry then it really sounds like the dryer for me because that girl has a super super thick coat.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation! I'm putting together a (long) list of grooming supplies I want to buy...table, dryer, nice shears, etc...so I will look in to this dryer and add it to the list. Frank and Truffles look really great! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! I'm putting together a (long) list of grooming supplies I want to buy...table, dryer, nice shears, etc...so I will look in to this dryer and add it to the list. Frank and Truffles look really great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Same here! I still have stuff I want. I need a good grooming table for sure. I bought a pair of CC scissors a couple of years ago, and love them. Bit by bit I'm buying what I want.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I groomed MiMi today with my hand held blow drier and kept thinking: "I need something better." Jeese, I am worn out and she still isn't perfect. Anything that can help would be welcome. My back hurts...and she still need attention to details....why didn't I get a Minpin? Ha ha. You KNOW I am joking.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> I groomed MiMi today with my hand held blow drier and kept thinking: "I need something better." Jeese, I am worn out and she still isn't perfect. Anything that can help would be welcome. My back hurts...and she still need attention to details....why didn't I get a Minpin? Ha ha. You KNOW I am joking.



Well, you could always go with a Chinese Crested! :HistericalSmiley:

Sylvia, I have been hating grooming due to the crummy dryer I was using. I know exactly what you men, aching back, and no where near perfect results. I'm still thrilled with how easy this dryer made things. And they look as good as when I break down and go to the groomer!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you for the information. Now I really need to consider buying one. Husband will not be too happy.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Deborah said:


> Thank you for the information. Now I really need to consider buying one. Husband will not be too happy.


It's kind of like a "Don't ask, don't tell" at our house.
d


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> I've been looking at that dryer and was hoping that a Chris Christensen vendor would have been at Nationals so i could check it out better and also purchase the third arm. I had a stand dryer and it was nice with the hands free, but it was so loud and i wanted to be able to move the nozzle better. This might be the dryer for me and if you didn't have to use full force to get Truffles dry then it really sounds like the dryer for me because that girl has a super super thick coat.


Was there a CC vendor at Nationals? I don't remember? Wouldn't it be cool if he came to next years show? It's a good dryer, but all of his products are great IMO.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Was there a CC vendor at Nationals? I don't remember? Wouldn't it be cool if he came to next years show? It's a good dryer, but all of his products are great IMO.



No, unfortunately, i honestly thought that there would be, i was ready to purchase a third and arm and probably a dryer.  It would be great if they came to next years show...i'll be in shopping mode if that happened since i love their products!  You have the smaller of the dryers...right?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> No, unfortunately, i honestly thought that there would be, i was ready to purchase a third and arm and probably a dryer.  It would be great if they came to next years show...i'll be in shopping mode if that happened since i love their products!  You have the smaller of the dryers...right?


Yup, this is the Kool Pup. The bigger one is the Kool Dry. It's the smaller one, and it's plenty of dryer.

Pet Grooming Dryers Used by Show Dog Professionals for over 30 years


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I wish I knew someone with one that I could try on Leila to see how it does. My hubby would think I'd lost my mind if I spent that much on a dryer, especially since the ones we buy for ourselves don't cost near that much. But if it would make things easier and would make Leila's hair look as pretty as your fluffs, I would buy one anyway and just not tell him how much I spent...unless he asked. He did buy her a handheld for Christmas with a stand but it didn't cost much. He thought he was doing something big though, lol. I love him for it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I wish I knew someone with one that I could try on Leila to see how it does. My hubby would think I'd lost my mind if I spent that much on a dryer, especially since the ones we buy for ourselves don't cost near that much. But if it would make things easier and would make Leila's hair look as pretty as your fluffs, I would buy one anyway and just not tell him how much I spent...unless he asked. He did buy her a handheld for Christmas with a stand but it didn't cost much. He thought he was doing something big though, lol. I love him for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know what you mean. My DH always asks is this a "need" or a "want." I looked at this dryer for well over a year before I jumped. And, how crazy is it that my dog shampoo and rinse are about twice a costly as what I use! But, I love having nice coats.
*BTW..Leila is adorable!!**


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> I know what you mean. My DH always asks is this a "need" or a "want." I looked at this dryer for well over a year before I jumped. And, how crazy is it that my dog shampoo and rinse are about twice a costly as what I use! But, I love having nice coats.


I started enlisting my husband to help with drying since it took SO long with my handheld. That was enough to convince him a better dryer was a 'need'. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

The A Team said:


> So it blows cool air? Will that be ok in the winter months??? I've seen them at the shows...that thought about it...


I love my pup dryer too! Had it for about 6 months now. Maya has kinky hair so we need some heat. Cold here in MN also. So I called CC, they told me to run the dyer for a bit as Aastha said earlier but also you can put a towel over the air intake so it will heat up the air a bit more.....but never gets to warm.

It is not as loud as most dyers, but I set up my grooming table right next to my closet with sliding doors. I put it in the closet on a shelf and close the doors, except for the open gap for the hose. It really cuts down on the noise. You definitely need the 3rd arm.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Leanne said:


> I love my pup dryer too! Had it for about 6 months now. Maya has kinky hair so we need some heat. Cold here in MN also. So I called CC, they told me to run the dyer for a bit as Aastha said earlier but also you can put a towel over the air intake so it will heat up the air a bit more.....but never gets to warm.
> 
> It is not as loud as most dyers, but I set up my grooming table right next to my closet with sliding doors. I put it in the closet on a shelf and close the doors, except for the open gap for the hose. It really cuts down on the noise. You definitely need the 3rd arm.


Hey Leanne, where is Woodbury MN? My daughter lives in Waterville and I visit all the time, and sometimes I bring the dogs!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Hey Leanne, where is Woodbury MN? My daughter lives in Waterville and I visit all the time, and sometimes I bring the dogs!


Waterville is west of the cities.....we are east of cities on the St. Croix/WI border. But distance is really nothing in The Great White North.....have car will travel! LOL

Especially to see you Pammy! Let me know when you in town and I am there. BTW there is St. Croix Kennel club show in Aug. Maya and I are also going be exhibiting at the MN State Fair in the K-9 building with the only Mn AMA breeder...to rep the breed. I hope I can get some info out here about AMAR.
My home is always open to you and fluffs if you make a trip here!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I love all the CC products I have, but this is a bit over my price restrictions! The company is excellent & they even sent me a new brush after the guarantee was expired due to defective bristles! 
A company that stands behind it's products is one that I will visit first when I need a new product. 
When you say "third arm" is that a clamp to clamp it onto the stand? I bought something like this in Athens from a professional supplier, but I wasn't strong enough to open the clamp. Does anyone have one and can tell me how it works?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok Pam I have been looking at these and yes SM is an enabler for all things fluff.
I get all of my ideas from here. I will have get have a serious talk with my finance manager


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have the Kool Pup and love it! I bought mine at a show about 3 years ago.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Curse you, Pam, why did you have to post this? You know I am a big sucker for grooming tools. Now I am going to have to obsess over this until I suck it up and buy it)! Straight fluffy coat? Say no more!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I love all the CC products I have, but this is a bit over my price restrictions! The company is excellent & they even sent me a new brush after the guarantee was expired due to defective bristles!
> A company that stands behind it's products is one that I will visit first when I need a new product.
> When you say "third arm" is that a clamp to clamp it onto the stand? I bought something like this in Athens from a professional supplier, but I wasn't strong enough to open the clamp. Does anyone have one and can tell me how it works?


The CC hold-a-hose is pretty easy to use. It has a screw where it gets attached to the table, not a clamp. It's also very easy to move around but stays put in position. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Leanne said:


> Waterville is west of the cities.....we are east of cities on the St. Croix/WI border. But distance is really nothing in The Great White North.....have car will travel! LOL
> Especially to see you Pammy! Let me know when you in town and I am there. BTW there is St. Croix Kennel club show in Aug. Maya and I are also going be exhibiting at the MN State Fair in the K-9 building with the only Mn AMA breeder...to rep the breed. I hope I can get some info out here about AMAR.
> My home is always open to you and fluffs if you make a trip here!


Oh, now I wish I was coming sooner! I was thinking of October. But my daughter and her hubs love the State Fair. I will insist she find you and have a maltese kiss or two! How fun would a Mn Maltese meet up be!!



edelweiss said:


> I love all the CC products I have, but this is a bit over my price restrictions! The company is excellent & they even sent me a new brush after the guarantee was expired due to defective bristles!
> A company that stands behind it's products is one that I will visit first when I need a new product.
> When you say "third arm" is that a clamp to clamp it onto the stand? I bought something like this in Athens from a professional supplier, but I wasn't strong enough to open the clamp. Does anyone have one and can tell me how it works?


This is one of the big reasons I love CC. They replaced a comb for Marisa last week due to a small amt of rust. They really stand behind the products. As for the third arm, that is the problem with the one I have. The clamp is too stiff for me to easily use. The CC third arm looked a lot easier. I think this will be my next investment.



cyndrae said:


> Ok Pam I have been looking at these and yes SM is an enabler for all things fluff.
> I get all of my ideas from here. I will have get have a serious talk with my finance manager


LOL. I do the don't ask, don't tell. I also don't tell the DH what I spend on my hair. Between me and the dogs I think we could swing an extra vacation every year! But we need to look good, ya know!



StevieB said:


> Curse you, Pam, why did you have to post this? You know I am a big sucker for grooming tools. Now I am going to have to obsess over this until I suck it up and buy it)! Straight fluffy coat? Say no more!!


Celeta, Steve NEEDS this dryer! I envision perhaps a purple one for him!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Celeta, Steve NEEDS this dryer! I envision perhaps a purple one for him!


Steve LOVES purple!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, now you guys have me thinking too! Yikes, that's pricey...but I may have to splurge one day : )


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> No, unfortunately, i honestly thought that there would be, i was ready to purchase a third and arm and probably a dryer.  It would be great if they came to next years show...i'll be in shopping mode if that happened since i love their products!  You have the smaller of the dryers...right?



There has always been a CC vendor at Eukanuba in Orlando. In fact I met Chris Christensen there two years ago. They have more vendors there than anywhere else I have been. Try and come to Orlando in December for Eukanuba and SM meetup. We always have fun.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

revakb2 said:


> There has always been a CC vendor at Eukanuba in Orlando. In fact I met Chris Christensen there two years ago. They have more vendors there than anywhere else I have been. Try and come to Orlando in December for Eukanuba and SM meetup. We always have fun.


 Reva, I am still upset that they moved Eukanuba from Long Beach to Orlando! That sure would be a fun trip!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm glad you finally got it! You and Aastha are totally making me want this now.... Love the pics of Frank and Truff <3 <3


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> I'm glad you finally got it! You and Aastha are totally making me want this now.... Love the pics of Frank and Truff <3 <3


 I predict you will buy one at the Santa Barbara Show...LOL! (don't try to resist the grooming product lure....you are powerless...just like me!)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a question. Can you place the dryer on the counter and aim it at the fluff? At this time I do the grooming with a ...I'll post a pic. I don't think I could attach the optional Hose arm. Would this dryer work with this set up?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I have a question. Can you place the dryer on the counter and aim it at the fluff? At this time I do the grooming with a ...I'll post a pic. I don't think I could attach the optional Hose arm. Would this dryer work with this set up?


Sylvia, you need either a third arm or you need to hold the dryer. It isn't a stand dryer so it won't free stand. 

However, I attach the third arm I just got to the same grooming table you have. That works just fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It happened again. I lost the reply. 

Anyway, I went and looked at the Kool Pup again and realized that it pictured with the (optional) third arm attached. I can put the dryer on the toilet seat and attach the arm to the platform. I should work perfectly.

Thanks, Pam and Aastha.

Now, why do I keep loosing posts?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The actual measurement of the dryer is 6X6X6, and the hose is 8ft I think. It's pretty compact with a long hose. I think it would work for you.

**I don't know about your posts, but for some reason I can post multiple pics**


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Your babies always look so good! How is this dryer for dogs that are nervous in the first place?? I'm towel drying Babinka and Tiny Tina's skin is ultra sensitive as for peppino he's cool with anything!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

maltese manica said:


> Your babies always look so good! How is this dryer for dogs that are nervous in the first place?? I'm towel drying Babinka and Tiny Tina's skin is ultra sensitive as for peppino he's cool with anything!


Frank is more noise sensitive than Truffles, and hated my old dryer. This one, being adjustable flow, I was able to turn it to a fairly low setting and it didn't seem to bother him as much. Truffles is a grooming pro. I could probably put her in a wind tunnel and she would be OK. It's far better then towel drying if that's all your doing. This dryer gets the hair really straight and fluffy without snarling it at all, if that makes sense. I think your sensitive ones might be OK with it.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks! I am in agreement with the towel drying but you know with babinkas heart and all I just don't know what to do! But congrats it's totally worth the investment!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> I predict you will buy one at the Santa Barbara Show...LOL! (don't try to resist the grooming product lure....you are powerless...just like me!)


LOL Pam - you called it. Marisa is the one who poisoned me. Now I am a junkie too.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

When I give Rylee a bath (and in the summer the house is about 80 degrees) she shivers. Shaking all over me. When I get her next to the dryer and she starts to warm up she stops shivering. I don't think this would work for us.
Happy you found a dryer that works for you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

StevieB said:


> LOL Pam - you called it. Marisa is the one who poisoned me. Now I am a junkie too.


Celeta, you REALLY need to come to National next year! We need to do a matleseapalooza shopping event!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Celeta, you REALLY need to come to National next year! We need to do a matleseapalooza shopping event!!


Seriously! I have looked into it, hopefully with thoughtful planning I can make it happen. I'll start saving for the shopping spree! :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dang nab it all I thought I had gotten over the bug for a better dryer. :angry: Now I'm not going to be happy or satisfied with my hand held again. Hopefully we have just about gotten over the hump with exorbitant vet bills and I can recoup a bit.


----------

